# Game 9: Wizards @ Heat (11/14/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 14th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*WASHINGTON WIZARDS 
@
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Marion is able to go tomorrow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Hopefully Marion is able to go tomorrow.


He's really not showcasing himself in a contract year is he? I think every time I see him shoot out of the half court offense I would rather X player take that shot. Where X is all males in the arena ages 10-50 or Bernie.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> He's really not showcasing himself in a contract year is he? I think every time I see him shoot out of the half court offense I would rather X player take that shot. Where X is all males in the arena ages 10-50 or Bernie.


Marion is ineffective when we play the horrible style of offense we currently have. If we continue to rely on Wade to bail us out all game were going to lose this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its not like we can give Marion the ball and have him create off the dribble or anything. Almost as painful as watching his jump shot, is watching him when he drives to the hoop and does that ugly finger roll shot that goes in about 30% of the time.

But he becomes super important with this style of D we're playing though. He covers so much ground. And he gets a lot of hands on balls which lead to turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need Marion if we are gonna win this. He needs to do a good job on Butler (whose getting hot) - but itll be up to Marion, Cook and Diawara for that assignment.

Wade going for 5 games with over 30 points...thats massive. Hope he does it. 

Beasley vs Jamison is a good matchup - Beasley should be well equipped for this challenge, similar players - Beasley has the better ball handling and quickness, Jamison the veteran know how.

We should win this at home.We better come out aggressive like the 76ers and Kings wins.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> But he becomes super important with this style of D we're playing though. He covers so much ground. And he gets a lot of hands on balls which lead to turnovers.


Agreed, he definately helps us a lot on the defensive end.

On the other hand, though its been said enough, man is his half-court offence bad.. :no:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo was on with Sid Rosenberg this morning and said that Shawn should be available tonight.

Here's that interview 
Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami Heat forward Shawn Marion said at this morning's shootaround at AmericanAirlines Arena that he is optimistic about a return tonight from the strained left groin that has sidelined him the past two games.
> 
> "It's feeling better. I think I'll be good to go tonight," he said of the game against the Washington Wizards. "It's treated and it's worked out and I'm feeling all right."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Jackson said earlier on 790 that Antonio Daniels was out. But I think I heard on the pregame that he was going to give it a go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo was on the radio pregame talking about his book and his rehab. Zo said he was a month ahead of schedule and is looking at returning by January. He said he was at the arena for the game against the Blazers and was sitting there knowing he could have helped out blocking some of those shots and getting some rebounds.

He's also gonna be at this game. He's doing a book signing at the arena tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Marios dunk was awsome.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I got a great stream for the Heat tonight....u know where it is


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-11 Miami

Nice start on offense for Miami


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> I got a great stream for the Heat tonight....u know where it is


Co-sign.

Great quality tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great hustle from UD.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baseline drive and slam by Matrix


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn! Great pass from Wade, and great finish from Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD already with 5 rebounds. Marion with 4.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beasley is having a lot of rookie mistakes out there tonight, but he's making it up with his hustle. Every game that goes by, I'm more and more happy that he's on this team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

The stream changed to the Blazers game?!?! ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another new lineup for Miami

Quinn
Chalmers
DQ
Marion
Anthony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 at the buzzer! Nice find by Mario

27-20 Miami after 1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ!!!!!

Great find from Mario.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beasley took a page out of D. Wade's book on that one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can DQ only make shots at the buzzer or in the 4th quarter?! It's insane.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've got a new stream, still Heat broadcast (IE only this time)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Chrrrrisssss Quinnnnn!!!

Smooth jumper.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good to hear Zo at the game with Eric & Tony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the put back dunk!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey S_D, can you update your stream


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASLEY with the tip dunk!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Hey S_D, can you update your stream


It's updated....just look for the Heat-Wizards link, and you have to be using IE, no FireFox or it won't load.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade threw a towel at Zo :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the nice layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All these years and I still wonder how Jamison gets that hook shot in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been watching, just havn't posted. Good game so far - Beasley's putback dunk was very nice, and lol at DWade throwing his towel to Zo.. :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

7 pts & 8 boards already for UD!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm searching for a new stream, not doing well so far. What's score?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice setup by Chalmers. 5 assists for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Wade to Marion


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-34 Miami


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade with a great pass to Matrix.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful awareness by Wade to Marion on that play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Steal by Mario and alley oop to Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-36 Miami at the half

Great half for miami both on offense and defense. The only negative is 1-10 from 3.

Beasley and Wade have been great. UD already with 9 and 8. And Chalmers is having a nice bounce back game after playing his worst game of the season on wednesday. He's got 6 assists at the half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario-to-Marion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

49-36 at half?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Awsome first half!

Beasley with 13, Wade with 12, and UD with close to a double-double already!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Btw, I love that Mourning talked to Beasley and told him he's too talented to have his potential greatness limited by:

1) Hanging out on the perimeter
2) Not playing defence

Very good words from the HOF Alonzo Mourning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Couldnt watch the first half, but looks like we are playing well. Good to see Mario bouncing back and running the team like he should. Marion is a welcome addition and Beasley and Wade are lookin good. Props to UD for 9 and 8 at the half also.

Lookin forward to this 2nd half...im assuming "The connection" is offline as its half time..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the drive and dunk! Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link? Mine is saying its offline! heeeelp


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Beasley knows what he's doing tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice pass by Caron.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Anyone got a link? Mine is saying its offline! heeeelp


Sry I'm using a Sopcast link. I'm sure DQ or W2M have a link though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-50 Miami

6-0 run by the Wizards


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Anyone got a link? Mine is saying its offline! heeeelp


Same here. I don't think sopcast likes me tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Sry I'm using a Sopcast link. I'm sure DQ or W2M have a link though.


The sopcast link is the only one I found too and it ws saying the channel is offline.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lost my stream, damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario seriously needs to work on that 3. Marion needs to work on everything on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn in for Chalmers. Hopefully Quinn can hit those open shots that Mario was getting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the reverse layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the layup. Heat back up 10.

Timeout Wizards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade for 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> The sopcast link is the only one I found too and it ws saying the channel is offline.


I'm viewing on this link for Sopcast users - sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/66583

Not too sure how Sopcast links work in terms of staying up, but its online for me.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> wade for 3!


Damn.. My feed is like 20-30 seconds late.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the put back dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with 8 and 11.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade with the put back dunk!


..I'm gona stop posting unless something amazing happens. You're feed and updates are just too far ahead.. :laugh:

I'm still watching though, we look good so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade and! :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ..I'm gona stop posting unless something amazing happens. You're feed and updates are just too far ahead.. :laugh:
> 
> I'm still watching though, we look good so far.


Im watching it on TV, thats why 

Great D by UD to get the block.

Marion with the layup.

Heat up 21.

Make that 23 on the Quinn layup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem blocks Jamison on the fast break!

Marion scores on the other end!

Quinn with the steal!

Quinn scores off another Marion offensive rebound!

Great action tonight.




Wade2Matrix said:


> Im watching it on TV, thats why :biggrin:


Ah.. makes sense.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the sweet pass to Marion.

Heat up 25. Miami is on a 20-1 run


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Talk about home court advantage. We're a pretty scary home team to play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion scores again! If he keeps this up, he could finish with like 20/20.. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-53 Miami after 3

Miami ends the quarter on a 20-3 run.

Haslem and Marion with double doubles already.

Wade with 24 on 8-10 shooting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the updates W2M. You're the man as usual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGee has got some long *** arms


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is Dorell active?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice, I've watched all of the second half so far. I love this team! :rbanana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Is Dorell active?


Nope.

Dq for 3


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Is Dorell active?


Nope, Diawara+Livingston got his spot on the inactive list. He must be still rehabbing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I love this team! :rbanana:


When they play like this, I think everyone does. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3. Heat up 23

He's been awesome from there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn for 333!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're dropping 3's all over these fools!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3

Shouldnt be surprised since its the 4th quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn in the 3 point shootout at the all-star game is a distinct possibility. Can you just imagine his face on t.v. during the NBA's marquee event? :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

During the Nets game, Mike Fratello brought up how Miami was shooting 46% from 3 in the 4th. Its weird that we cant seem to hit 3's for most of the game yet in the 4th, we seem to shoot so well from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bang bang baby. Nighty night Wiz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Quinn in the 3 point shootout at the all-star game is a distinct possibility. Can you just imagine his face on t.v. during the NBA's marquee event? :lol:


People would probably think that a fan won some competition to be able to take part in it :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think McGee might be able to dunk without jumping. Thats how long his arms look.

Mario for 3. Everyone's hitting them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> People would probably think that a fan won some competition to be able to take part in it :laugh:


:rofl: :rofl:

Or can you imagine when they put this graphic up next to his made shot total:










Oh my.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers for 333!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god Quinn...I mean...I just dont even know what to say to that :rofl:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Banks makes his 1st appearance of the night with 5:06 left...

Over/Under 4.5 shot attempts?

I say OVER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the fade away. Havent seen that one this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with the fadeaway, 19 and 6 for MB.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with the fade-away J!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And we have the benches in...good times


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's one for Banks...

Jo-El with the layup


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Banks blocked on his first two shot attempts.. 

Joel Anthony scored! :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Banks is like a shorter, dumber, mohawkier, less birthday cake throwinger version of Kwame. Jesus Christ is this guy bad or what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-77

Very good win tonight. They blew a team out that they should have with all the injuries they have.

3 blowouts at home now. All 3 when Marion was able to play. He played well today. Still cant score too well in half court but his defense and rebounding was great once again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win 97-77

POG: Haslem (13 & 13) or Marion (12 & 12)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!

Great games by Wade, Beasley, Haslem and Marion. We cant lose if all 4 of them go off thats for sure.

Nice job stitching up Caron also, I love ya CB - but im glad u didnt go off on us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win 97-77.

Great game all-round. Wade with 24, Beasley with 19, Marion & Haslem with double-doubles. Good balanced effort.

Lets hope it carries over to Toronto.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im stuck at work so i missed the game. these computers are slow and alot of things are blocked. i was hoping maybe some of you guys can give me an idea on how the team did. was there ball movement or did we kiss Wades *** all night?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Im stuck at work so i missed the game. these computers are slow and alot of things are blocked. i was hoping maybe some of you guys can give me an idea on how the team did. was there ball movement or did we kiss Wades *** all night?


Dont even know what to say to that last sentence but 4 players scored in double figures with 3 others scoring 9.

Wade and Beasley led the way on offense early and then the D took over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Heat win 97-77.
> 
> Great game all-round. Wade with 24, Beasley with 19, Marion & Haslem with double-doubles. Good balanced effort.
> 
> Lets hope it carries over to Toronto.


Its gonna be interesting to see who Spo decides to put Beasley on. UD usually guards the better offensive player in the front court so it'll be interesting to see if Spo puts him on Bosh, who plays mostly in the high post or O'Neal, who usually is posting up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat 97, Wizards 77*


> * Michael Beasley put aside the polish for a fierce second-quarter, one-handed putback dunk and then a third-quarter driving dunk past Caron Butler. It is the touch of nasty that had been missing from the Heat rookie forward.
> 
> * Too many threes for the Heat, especially when they weren't falling. The Heat opened 1 of 14 from beyond the arc before a third-quarter Dwyane Wade conversion.
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Dont even know what to say to that last sentence but 4 players scored in double figures with 3 others scoring 9.
> 
> Wade and Beasley led the way on offense early and then the D took over.


4 players in double figures, 3 others with 9 points. that tells me the whole team was involved. anytime that happens our chances of winning is alot better than relying on Wade and his iso plays.

i just felt like pointing that out. I dont know why we cant do that every game. it baffles me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> 4 players in double figures, 3 others with 9 points. that tells me the whole team was involved. anytime that happens our chances of winning is alot better than relying on Wade and his iso plays.
> 
> i just felt like pointing that out. I dont know why we cant do that every game. it baffles me.


Because its not that easy sometimes? Especially when you got two rookies starting and playing significant minutes. One who's 19, and the other who's a rookie PG and who didnt play much PG in college. Only 2 teams in the league start two rookies. Miami is one and Memphis is the other. And Marc Gasol is a veteran of Euro league so its a little different with them.

Then you're relying on a 2nd year, 21 yr old in DQ, Chris Quinn, Diawara and Marion as your primary outside shooters. Not the most consistent and reliable players from 3. And neither are play makers either.

And then there's the size disadvantage that they face almost nightly.

This team won 15 games last season. Look at the overall picture. Miami has already won 5 games. They didnt win their 5th game last season until December 9th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here you go Gio, I think you'll like this quote 


> It doesn't exactly register as a rift between head coach and key player. Heat coach Erik Spoelstra has nothing against Dwyane Wade.
> 
> In fact, Spoelstra has long considered himself a big fan of Wade's ability to take over a game and bail his team out of tough situations most nights.
> 
> ...


Link

Just got to have some patience eace:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Because its not that easy sometimes? Especially when you got two rookies starting and playing significant minutes. One who's 19, and the other who's a rookie PG and who didnt play much PG in college. Only 2 teams in the league start two rookies. Miami is one and Memphis is the other. And Marc Gasol is a veteran of Euro league so its a little different with them.
> 
> Then you're relying on a 2nd year, 21 yr old in DQ, Chris Quinn, Diawara and Marion as your primary outside shooters. Not the most consistent and reliable players from 3. And neither are play makers either.
> 
> ...


i recognize that we are not the most talented team, and young. but my beef isnt with the players. its the whole philosophy we have on offense. I was hoping that Spo would change it than in years past. Im seeing some good signs like executing early in the clock--and ive seen stretches where Wade is on the floor or on the bench and the other guys are taking the initiative to score/pass. 
I guess its going to take more time..but anytime we depend on Wade to do everything it doesnt bode well--especially in the long run. C'mon Mr.Matrix, we all know Wade is an anomaly, but it frustrates me when i see him dribble all over the court and the other 4 guys sit still an watch (and loose the game miserably). If we start with that bad habit then what happens if (god forbid)he gets injured or in foul trouble etc? I refuse to believe that a player going out can be so debilitating to a team.

Id be happy to see something in the lines of The Princeton Offense. we have the right tools for to execute something similar. not all game of course, but i think it can help us alot. agree?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Here you go Gio, I think you'll like this quote
> 
> Link
> 
> Just got to have some patience eace:


just saw this after my last post.

this is exactly what i want to hear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade Makes a Rout Of Competitive Game*


> MIAMI, Nov. 14 -- Shaquille O'Neal is way across the country in Phoenix and Miami's starting lineup features a pair of rookies, but as long as Dwyane Wade is in uniform, the Heat will be both entertaining and dangerous.
> 
> The Washington Wizards found that out the hard way Friday night when Wade almost single-handedly turned a close game into a blowout while leading the Heat to a 97-77 victory at American Airlines Arena.
> 
> ...





> The Wizards opened the third with a three-pointer by Dixon, five straight points by Jamison, a drive and layup by Songaila and finally Butler's dunk, which forced a Miami timeout. Then Wade took over the way he did before knee and shoulder injuries made him a shell of his former self last season.
> 
> "He's back," Jamison said. "He's back to his normal self; penetrating, creating shots, doing things not only for himself but for his teammates. After going through the injuries and going through a tough season, he's getting better and better."


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

By the looks of things from highlights, we played well. Glad to see a win, and everything not being depended on Wade.


----------

